# Iron Maiden and Megadeth-India Tour 2008



## apoorva84 (Jan 11, 2008)

*img153.imageshack.us/img153/2741/maidensbitwt08ss3.jpg


Iron Maiden - 'Somewhere Back In Time' Tour - Live in Mumbai (Bandra Kurla Stadium)- 1st Feb 2008 

Source and more info:*www.gigpad.com/index.php?option=com_smf&Itemid=77&topic=15686.0

*img132.imageshack.us/img132/5791/rockinindiabx5.jpg


Megadeth and Machine Head live in Bangalore (Palace Grounds) - 14th March 
2008 

Source and more info:*www.gigpad.com/index.php?option=com_smf&Itemid=77&topic=15714.0


Get ready to rock and roll guys...I am surely not gonna miss these two....


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice. Any info on a Linkin Park concert? Man i really would like one...


----------



## hullap (Jan 13, 2008)

too bad not in delhi


----------



## nvidia (Jan 13, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> Nice. Any info on a Linkin Park concert? Man i really would like one...


Nope....
Would surely love to attend their concert. Hope itll be there in Bangalore...

Thanks for the info


----------

